# Seeds From A Hermie..??



## Wigiberto (May 3, 2017)

I had an unknown clone that was flowered and I never took cuttings from.

Once flowering I wished I had taken them, as it was growing fast, vigorous, quick to flower and finish and extremely drenched in trichomes....... Beautiful!!

Upon hours of trimming today I ended up finding ONE seed as of yet in the whole harvest. I am guessing she stressed, hermed and self pollinated herself at some point.

*QUESTION:* Will the seed that I found in her buds be the same strain as the clone mother I just harvested??

I would be very happy if at least it is the same strain with a similar phenotype.

Thanks for your input. Much appreciated


----------



## OldMedUser (May 3, 2017)

It will be the same strain but will likely hermie as well. Didn't try to reveg the original plant?

Would be worth growing it out as only about 1/3 of plants grown from seed like that will be full-blown hermies so you might get lucky and end up with a female that doesn't herm on you. Some herms will pop a few balls early then not show anymore.


----------



## Wigiberto (May 3, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> It will be the same strain but will likely hermie as well. Didn't try to reveg the original plant?
> 
> Would be worth growing it out as only about 1/3 of plants grown from seed like that will be full-blown hermies so you might get lucky and end up with a female that doesn't herm on you. Some herms will pop a few balls early then not show anymore.


So even if the original mother was not prone to Herming, some seeds will have a high likelihood of being full blown herms?

I really believe she grew balls due to light leaks stress in the indoor tent because I had 2 clones of this strain from same mother...one was planted outdoors and did not herm, then this one I did indoors produced the seed.

Thanks again for your guidance


----------



## backtracker (May 4, 2017)

This is just my take on it not scientific. When the plants are kept from producing seeds which is their purpose some will reproduce themselves. If the clones are from a femed plant there's no male genes so the seed would only have female genes unlike a herm that would have male genes so that seed would be female. If it was a herm you would have more than one seed because a male pollen sack is full of pollen and it would have pollinated more than just one seed.


----------



## backtracker (May 4, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> So even if the original mother was not prone to Herming, some seeds will have a high likelihood of being full blown herms?
> 
> I really believe she grew balls due to light leaks stress in the indoor tent because I had 2 clones of this strain from same mother...one was planted outdoors and did not herm, then this one I did indoors produced the seed.
> 
> Thanks again for your guidance


did you see balls?


----------



## OldMedUser (May 4, 2017)

backtracker said:


> This is just my take on it not scientific. When the plants are kept from producing seeds which is their purpose some will reproduce themselves. If the clones are from a femed plant there's no male genes so the seed would only have female genes unlike a herm that would have male genes so that seed would be female. If it was a herm you would have more than one seed because a male pollen sack is full of pollen and it would have pollinated more than just one seed.


You're right that plants will throw nanners if they are near or past the end of flowering in an attempt to pollinate itself. All cannabis plants are capable of that but you wouldn't have viable seeds as they take from 4 - 6 weeks to mature after pollination. When you find a good seed in your bud it would have had to have started at least a month before harvest which means it grew balls early in flowering and will pass that gene on to around a third or more of any seeds that come from that pollen.

I've stressed the hell out of lots of plants and not had them hermie and for a plant to do it from minor stress like light leaks means it's prone to hermaphrodism and it's more likely plants grown from its seeds will be the same. It's something I really watch for when crossing strains and discard any seeds that come from plants like that.



Wigiberto said:


> So even if the original mother was not prone to Herming, some seeds will have a high likelihood of being full blown herms?
> 
> I really believe she grew balls due to light leaks stress in the indoor tent because I had 2 clones of this strain from same mother...one was planted outdoors and did not herm, then this one I did indoors produced the seed.


The stresses may have been different for the indoor one and triggered a ball or two and the one seed may or may not have picked up the trait. When you make seeds they all have a different set of genes from each other. The only time you will grow identical plants is from clones.


----------



## backtracker (May 4, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> You're right that plants will throw nanners if they are near or past the end of flowering in an attempt to pollinate itself. All cannabis plants are capable of that but you wouldn't have viable seeds as they take from 4 - 6 weeks to mature after pollination. When you find a good seed in your bud it would have had to have started at least a month before harvest which means it grew balls early in flowering and will pass that gene on to around a third or more of any seeds that come from that pollen.
> 
> I've stressed the hell out of lots of plants and not had them hermie and for a plant to do it from minor stress like light leaks means it's prone to hermaphrodism and it's more likely plants grown from its seeds will be the same. It's something I really watch for when crossing strains and discard any seeds that come from plants like that.
> 
> ...


If it's from a feminized plant there are no male chromosomes in it so where did the male chromosomes come from to make it a herm which has both? I get single seeds sometimes from plants from feminized seeds not stressed 0 signs of herming.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 5, 2017)

He never said anything about the plant being feminized and feminized plants are notorious for going hermie so many experienced growers won't grow them. I never have.

If you get seed(s) from a bud grown from a feminized plant then it grew balls somewhere so you tell me where the male chromosome came from. I'm a chemist, not a geneticist. 

I just know the basics of how genes work. To get into stabilizing a strain I'd have to have a good manual at hand and refer to it often to stay on the right track. Fun to do some pollen chucking and see what you get from various crosses tho.


----------



## backtracker (May 6, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> He never said anything about the plant being feminized and feminized plants are notorious for going hermie so many experienced growers won't grow them. I never have.
> 
> If you get seed(s) from a bud grown from a feminized plant then it grew balls somewhere so you tell me where the male chromosome came from. I'm a chemist, not a geneticist.
> 
> I just know the basics of how genes work. To get into stabilizing a strain I'd have to have a good manual at hand and refer to it often to stay on the right track. Fun to do some pollen chucking and see what you get from various crosses tho.


He said; I had an unknown clone that was flowered and I never took cuttings from.
I said: If the clones are from a femed plant there's no male genes so the seed would only have female genes.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 6, 2017)

I know that fem plants do go hermie so there's still the problem of male flowers forming and seeding up the crop which most folks don't want happening in their gardens regardless if all the seeds will grow more hermie/female plants. It's an undesirable trait to have in any strain.


----------



## backtracker (May 7, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I know that fem plants do go hermie so there's still the problem of male flowers forming and seeding up the crop which most folks don't want happening in their gardens regardless if all the seeds will grow more hermie/female plants. It's an undesirable trait to have in any strain.


where do the male chromosomes come from if it is a true feminized plant from a true female plant that has none?


----------



## OldMedUser (May 7, 2017)

I already told you I'm no geneticist so I don't know the mechanism but I know it happens. I'm sure you can find out on the interweb if you're that interested.


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 7, 2017)

Basically if a plants foreced into hermy the genes will be fmeale for the seeds.
If its a hermy x hermy seeds will be hermy
If its male x female seeds will be 60% or higher female
female forced into hermy x female = female seeds.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 7, 2017)

I have always read that seed banks use Hermied plant pollen to pollinate female plants to create the Feminized seed, thus you are carrying over that genetic of hermaphrodism to the feminized seed so its there laying in the darkness waiting to come out, hell some of the best strains we have right now are accidental pollinations lol i.e. Gorilla Glue for example. I have a GG going right now and she has thrown so many dicks i started to think she was a bananna tree but ive dilegently picked 98% of them off have found a few that opened unfortunatly but im gonna grow out the bud anyways and see how she turns out, only plant i have going currently so no harm done just have some seedy smoke but bet its still dank!


----------



## OldMedUser (May 7, 2017)

Nice plant and no harm in gambling with a hermie when it's the only plant in the room.

Just don't twist up a mature seed in a joint and have it blow up scattering red hot chunks all over your mom's expensive wool living room carpet like I did 40 some years ago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 7, 2017)

The weed gods smiled on you ... 
I got some medicine at a local dispensary last year and the strain CANDY DREAM had one seed in it. I planted said plant and let it run . At harvest it produced a few more , but gave me one of the potent smokes ever. Heavy sativa Blue Dream cross - with purp GDP .
*rodelization*
Is probably what happened to your girl . It really isnt a bad thing overall especially if plant *DID NOT SHOW *typical hermie traits. 
*rodelization *can happen from ANY stress whether from feeding / overwatering or other reasons. This is why all weed plants are handled differently and not the same. Some like lighter feeds , some dont . All mj can make male flowers. The bananas can be carefully harvested and stored for future seed making ( its ALL female pollen ) since no males were involved. 


 
 

I took cutting from this original at week 4/5 of veg for cloning ... Those plants at harvest produced a few more , never alot just a 8-10 from whole plant. 

I took the female bananas i found on a couple plants and saved pollen , now i dust a few branches on flowering plants and harvest as usual. 
I keep the strain going and have seeds for days. 


 

Its natures way of prolonging its line ......


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 7, 2017)

ON my GG i have noticed some crazy hermies, i will have a calyx with several hairs coming out of it and then few days later it will have like 2 to 3 nanners start growing out of them


----------



## OldMedUser (May 8, 2017)

Twice I've had males start growing female flowers so Lady Cannabis swings both ways.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> It will be the same strain but will likely hermie as well. Didn't try to reveg the original plant?
> 
> Would be worth growing it out as only about 1/3 of plants grown from seed like that will be full-blown hermies so you might get lucky and end up with a female that doesn't herm on you. Some herms will pop a few balls early then not show anymore.


I plant stress seeds I have collected often. I have had no more problems than any other seed.

There are never more than a couple seeds even on a bad Grow that has some mid to late bananas showing. I grow chem, diesel and Thai hybrids and they tend to have this tendency sometimes.

Unless the genetics are really bad in the first place what you say here is just a myth. 1/3 of them. Cmon'


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

backtracker said:


> If it's from a feminized plant there are no male chromosomes in it so where did the male chromosomes come from to make it a herm which has both? I get single seeds sometimes from plants from feminized seeds not stressed 0 signs of herming.


They grow stamen but hidden. No seeds with no pollen. 

Still quite normal to find a seed or two on many strains.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I know that fem plants do go hermie so there's still the problem of male flowers forming and seeding up the crop which most folks don't want happening in their gardens regardless if all the seeds will grow more hermie/female plants. It's an undesirable trait to have in any strain.


Feminized seeds are made with a chemical called STS that stops the flow of a hormone that allows the part of the plant to reverse. It has nothing to do with stressing the plant at all. 

And I only grow feminized seeds because of plant count and space and like I said I have only had seeds appear once in a while on a random plant. 

I plant a seed or clone per week and harvest one per week for years now. 

I am going to say 5% had any seeds at all. And 3% of hat was my inexperience. 

The 2% left goes for any seed regular or feminized. 

And the grower is more likely at fault or the environment than the seeds with a good breeder.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> Basically if a plants foreced into hermy the genes will be fmeale for the seeds.
> If its a hermy x hermy seeds will be hermy
> If its male x female seeds will be 60% or higher female
> female forced into hermy x female = female seeds.


There is no scientific basis for any of this except the females will self female seeds and if crossed make female seeds. 

And a few nanners is not a true hermie. A hermaphrodite plant would grow male and female parts together from maturity. 

We are just talking stress seeds. Any senemile grower would remove a hermie. And they are incredibly rare.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Unless the genetics are really bad in the first place what you say here is just a myth. 1/3 of them. Cmon'


A guy gave me about 200 seeds from a grow of afghani kush that had got semi-seeded from 'nanners. I sprouted 40 of them and 36 went into 2 DWC tubs. A dozen of them started showing balls almost right away, another dozen were males. A few more popped some balls around week four and I bred some nice non-hermie boys with all the girls. A couple of the girls started popping 'nanners near the end so any seeds from them were rejected and all the plants I ever grew from the seeds I did save, about 50 over the next few years, grew up without ever going hermie.

I'd say at least a 1/3 to half hermed from the original batch.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I have always read that seed banks use Hermied plant pollen to pollinate female plants to create the Feminized seed, thus you are carrying over that genetic of hermaphrodism to the feminized seed so its there laying in the darkness waiting to come out, hell some of the best strains we have right now are accidental pollinations lol i.e. Gorilla Glue for example. I have a GG going right now and she has thrown so many dicks i started to think she was a bananna tree but ive dilegently picked 98% of them off have found a few that opened unfortunatly but im gonna grow out the bud anyways and see how she turns out, only plant i have going currently so no harm done just have some seedy smoke but bet its still dank!View attachment 3937971 View attachment 3937972 View attachment 3937973


Gorilla glue is a hybrid of different diesel strains. Diesel tends to throw bananas. 

And I mentioned above that feminized strains are made through a chemical hormone changing process. 

You can spray STS on a branch and cover it up and that will be where the seeds grow. The rest of the buds can still be harvested seedless. 

But bad breeding or simply crossing elite clones can bring out the worst in plants. I think peoples opinion on this directly come from the genetics they use.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> The weed gods smiled on you ...
> I got some medicine at a local dispensary last year and the strain CANDY DREAM had one seed in it. I planted said plant and let it run . At harvest it produced a few more , but gave me one of the potent smokes ever. Heavy sativa Blue Dream cross - with purp GDP .
> *rodelization*
> Is probably what happened to your girl . It really isnt a bad thing overall especially if plant *DID NOT SHOW *typical hermie traits.
> ...


Nice post and I agree entirely. But no need to shout man.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Twice I've had males start growing female flowers so Lady Cannabis swings both ways. View attachment 3938499


You seem to have very unstable genetics for some reason. 

I have never heard any grower with this many sexing problems. 

You have seen 2 male true hermies and you are afraid 1/3 of feminized seeds will throw nanners again. 

I would look into your environment first and then find a good breeder. 

And maybe read Marijuana Botany by Clark.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> ON my GG i have noticed some crazy hermies, i will have a calyx with several hairs coming out of it and then few days later it will have like 2 to 3 nanners start growing out of them


If they are earlier than week 6 I would look into environment, nutrients and maybe light leaks. 

If they are late stamen. They are common on this kind of plant. Some strains are trickier than others. Just pick them off and if they don't come back no more problem. And the later they are the less threat of pollen.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> A guy gave me about 200 seeds from a grow of afghani kush that had got semi-seeded from 'nanners. I sprouted 40 of them and 36 went into 2 DWC tubs. A dozen of them started showing balls almost right away, another dozen were males. A few more popped some balls around week four and I bred some nice non-hermie boys with all the girls. A couple of the girls started popping 'nanners near the end so any seeds from them were rejected and all the plants I ever grew from the seeds I did save, about 50 over the next few years, grew up without ever going hermie.
> 
> I'd say at least a 1/3 to half hermed from the original batch.


Yes but from those plants of that strain only. And the crop made 200 seeds. Bad genetics bad Grow. 

How can you say that applies to any other plants or seeds. 

I just harvested another beautiful plant from my own stress seed. I have a Diesel heavy Blue Lemon Thai that likes to put out a couple surprise seeds each time. Never see a nanner. Hidden down low I guess. 

But the plant resulting is fine. Hell its fire!


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> If they are earlier than week 6 I would look into environment, nutrients and maybe light leaks.
> 
> If they are late stamen. They are common on this kind of plant. Some strains are trickier than others. Just pick them off and if they don't come back no more problem. And the later they are the less threat of pollen.


I sure doubt its my environement, I grow in a sealed closet no lite leaks, i grow in 10gal smart pots all organic only thing i have introduced other than water is recharge which is just bennies. And it started showing nanners in first 2 weeks since its the only thing i have in flower im letting it go hell who cares if it has a few seeds should still be some dank bud.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I sure doubt its my environement, I grow in a sealed closet no lite leaks, i grow in 10gal smart pots all organic only thing i have introduced other than water is recharge which is just bennies. And it started showing nanners in first 2 weeks since its the only thing i have in flower im letting it go hell who cares if it has a few seeds should still be some dank bud.


First 2 weeks after pistils showed or actual balls showed with them?

And I didn't mean to say your environment caused it. Just that it is the first place to look. 

Last time I had any recurring nanners they were right in the path of a direct sunlight pinhole in my window board tape. I had not noticed. My fault. It really would have been continued light on the area where the nanners kept coming out.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> First 2 weeks after pistils showed or actual balls showed with them?
> 
> And I didn't mean to say your environment caused it. Just that it is the first place to look.
> 
> Last time I had any recurring nanners they were right in the path of a direct sunlight pinhole in my window board tape. I had not noticed. My fault. It really would have been continued light on the area where the nanners kept coming out.


Yeah mine showed pistils for about 2 weeks then a nanners here and there all over the plant i bet ive picked 75 to 100 off them last 2 weeks and pretty much think i have gotten all of them and no new ones have showed up in the last week or so, figure if they do pollinate big deal, remember buddy of mine telling me he had 4 plants hermie and tossed them all but one and he was gonna keep the one to get some seeds off it and it never ended up pollinating itself zero seeds in it lol was pissed he tossed the other 3 but i should be fine even if i get a few seeds still gonna be an awesome smoke.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 8, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Yeah mine showed pistils for about 2 weeks then a nanners here and there all over the plant i bet ive picked 75 to 100 off them last 2 weeks and pretty much think i have gotten all of them and no new ones have showed up in the last week or so, figure if they do pollinate big deal, remember buddy of mine telling me he had 4 plants hermie and tossed them all but one and he was gonna keep the one to get some seeds off it and it never ended up pollinating itself zero seeds in it lol was pissed he tossed the other 3 but i should be fine even if i get a few seeds still gonna be an awesome smoke.


You are right. Nanners don't automatically have viable pollen. But that's a lot of early nanners. I understand your situation but I would have to remove that plant from my perpetual garden because of risk. 

But the plants that throw a few for me are usually fire. 

Good luck.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are right. Nanners don't automatically have viable pollen. But that's a lot of early nanners. I understand your situation but I would have to remove that plant from my perpetual garden because of risk.
> 
> But the plants that throw a few for me are usually fire.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes if my perp garden was up and running i would have tossed it but it is the only one i have in flower currently so what the hell, so onto the perp garden lol, I am in the process of starting one now got my 2 mother plants are about 13 days old will move them to my current flower area i have now to just veg im planning on taking couple clones a week off each one rooting them then vegging them a couple weeks then straight into flower tent. I am hopping to get a system down that allows me to harvest 2 plants every 2 weeks, do you have a journal or system you are doing and how often are you harvesting? I am currently setting up my 8x4 tent just at a dilema at moment on what lights to put in it not sure if i want to do 2 400w HPS or 2 600w Viparspectra any input is appreciated.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 9, 2017)

You will need at least 600w per side to cover a 4x8. 400 w good for 3x3. 

No experience with leds. I use 2 600hps and 1 315 LEC in flower. And a fluorescent t-5 veg tent. 

I plant a feminized seed or clone each week and harvest about each week 1 plant. 

I like the variety. I run a different plant each time. Except for a couple favorite clones. 

System is simple. Ocean forest from seed/ clone to harvest. Well water only through veg transplanting up from party cups. To 1 gallon then final 3 gallon pot. 

I add pure Blend Pro Grow only when the soil is depleted in flower. And I tend to bend all plants by week 2 to promote many tops. 

I mix a specific nute gallon up for each plant each watering and take care of them all individually for the highest quality I can manage. 

That's pretty much it. 

I don't have a journal but I have posted a lot in Club 315 since I bought one.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

grow them! that's how i started growing - found two seeds in the BEST EVER bag i'd ever had and grew them out. they both turned out to be girls - the clones and mothers all did great and not one hermed on me. when i lost the strain, i _hoped _i would find a seed or two but nothing.. the smoke was exactly like the original bag of cannabis too. well, actually it was better because i did a better job growing it (yes, even on my first run. sorry uncle ron)


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You will need at least 600w per side to cover a 4x8. 400 w good for 3x3.
> 
> No experience with leds. I use 2 600hps and 1 315 LEC in flower. And a fluorescent t-5 veg tent.
> 
> ...


Kind of what i thought i Use a single old school 400w HPS now but only grow one plant under it, so guessing i need to get 2 600w. Do you recommend a good brand i see all these cheap ones on amazon but not sure if they are worth getting. And my grow is done exactly as yours I use FFOF/HappyFrog 50/50 i amend with worm castings kelp meal and tomato tone witha dash of hi cal dolomite lime as a ph buffer, The plant im growing has had nothing but water put on it and did a small top dressing first day of flower of some bat guano, reason i think i got a little nute burn on tips i have a bottle of tiger bloom on hand just in case the kelp meal and tomato tone are not enough for flower and soil starts to deplete but im guessing i will be ok. I also use recharge in my water to add the microbes and bennies.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 9, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Kind of what i thought i Use a single old school 400w HPS now but only grow one plant under it, so guessing i need to get 2 600w. Do you recommend a good brand i see all these cheap ones on amazon but not sure if they are worth getting. And my grow is done exactly as yours I use FFOF/HappyFrog 50/50 i amend with worm castings kelp meal and tomato tone witha dash of hi cal dolomite lime as a ph buffer, The plant im growing has had nothing but water put on it and did a small top dressing first day of flower of some bat guano, reason i think i got a little nute burn on tips i have a bottle of tiger bloom on hand just in case the kelp meal and tomato tone are not enough for flower and soil starts to deplete but im guessing i will be ok. I also use recharge in my water to add the microbes and bennies.


I use Hortilux Super hps for the better spectrum and still mix in a ceramic metal halide for more full spectrum and some uv. 

But you can grow good weed with most if the stuff they sell. The increases from additives and special lighting are in diminishing returns.

A few percent better is all that is possible from them. Good gardening and a good environment are far more important. 

I am considering a method more like yours. I may mix in and topdress when needed an organic pellet nute and other than that well water only the whole cycle. Man that would be sweet if I could get the same results.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I use Hortilux Super hps for the better spectrum and still mix in a ceramic metal halide for more full spectrum and some uv.
> 
> But you can grow good weed with most if the stuff they sell. The increases from additives and special lighting are in diminishing returns.
> 
> ...


Well this is as a of a couple days ago think im in like day 22 or 23 would have to look, but yeah this is gonna be some sweet bud in another 40 days and not to bad off 1 400w HPS that im not kidding i bought in 1997 lol


----------



## Bruce K. (May 15, 2017)

hi everyone, 
I have 3 plants out of 7 that are starting to show stamens(I'm counting max 10 bananas per 5ft plant, all grown in a manifold style), in a 6x4 tent. I overkilled it with 2x1000w hps lights at 12 inches of the canopy. Nanners are showing at the end of my avenger reflector where most of the light is concentrated. I'm at 7-10 days of harvest, should I be worried? What's the best solution : harvesting the 3 plants with bananas right now or wait 7 days and harvest everything at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 15, 2017)

Bruce K. said:


> hi everyone,
> I have 3 plants out of 7 that are starting to show stamens(I'm counting max 10 bananas per 5ft plant, all grown in a manifold style), in a 6x4 tent. I overkilled it with 2x1000w hps lights at 12 inches of the canopy. Nanners are showing at the end of my avenger reflector where most of the light is concentrated. I'm at 7-10 days of harvest, should I be worried? What's the best solution : harvesting the 3 plants with bananas right now or wait 7 days and harvest everything at the same time?
> 
> Thanks


Well if you are that close to chopping it down i wouldnt be concerned they wont have time to produce seeds but if you have other plants flowering that are farther out or you plan to use that tent in the future i would get them picked off and tossed or you have a cleaning chore ahead of you.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I use Hortilux Super hps for the better spectrum and still mix in a ceramic metal halide for more full spectrum and some uv.
> 
> But you can grow good weed with most if the stuff they sell. The increases from additives and special lighting are in diminishing returns.
> 
> ...


Well i pulled the trigger and got a 1000w HPS cooled hood scrubber and inline fan end of last week buds have exploded with growth since adding this, it has an adjustable dimmer so been running it at 600 first few days now have bumped it to 750. Just think they are to close to hood to run the 1000 or 1000+ and no way to raise the light.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 15, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well i pulled the trigger and got a 1000w HPS cooled hood scrubber and inline fan end of last week buds have exploded with growth since adding this, it has an adjustable dimmer so been running it at 600 first few days now have bumped it to 750. Just think they are to close to hood to run the 1000 or 1000+ and no way to raise the light.
> View attachment 3942702 View attachment 3942704 View attachment 3942705


Nice!


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nice!


Getting some purpling on my main stalks what causes that cal/mag or P def? Just noticed it this morning have seen it on some leaf steams last few days.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 15, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Getting some purpling on my main stalks what causes that cal/mag or P def? Just noticed it this morning have seen it on some leaf steams last few days.View attachment 3942727 View attachment 3942728


That can be genetic or a mild phosphorous deficiency. 

Also as the plant ages some leaves or even all of them may get purple stems. 

Some of my plants are striped purple on the main stem from early on.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That can be genetic or a mild phosphorous deficiency.
> 
> Also as the plant ages some leaves or even all of them may get purple stems.
> 
> Some of my plants are striped purple on the main stem from early on.


Ok well i wont worry about it then unless it starts to get worse i did a top dress of tomato tone and kelp meal this morning so if it is phos that should help correct it in a few days. OFF TO WORK!


----------



## xmatox (May 15, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Getting some purpling on my main stalks what causes that cal/mag or P def? Just noticed it this morning have seen it on some leaf steams last few days.View attachment 3942727 View attachment 3942728


Purple stems are usually genetics, or mag deficiency. Your plants isn't showing me any signs of phosphorus deficiency. I would add a little epson that far into flower.


----------



## turnip83 (May 24, 2017)

Hi everyone I've gotta sour d from seed that I've kept as a keeper pheno but what I've noticed is that during week 3-4 of flower it pops this orange pistills right at the top of the main kholas. The rest of the pistills are white . When I get to flushing and around week 9 sometimes there's a seed and sometimes there's a empty seed sack. Out of the seed pack I kept thus pheno cause it's the strongest herb I've ever grown or smoked. Out of a pound of this sour d I managed to get 10 dark seeds . Question is will they be worth growing. Apart from that it's a dank as plant . Even tho it throws seeds here and there. I won't name the breeder but alot of people are complaining about them in the strain section


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 24, 2017)

Well if she is making seeds your getting some hermies in them gonna toss a nanner here or there, Gorilla glue is notorious for doing it, way i see it if the smoke is great who cares if you get a seed or 2 just more reason to keep growing it. HEHE, my GG4 threw about 100 dicks first few weeks of flower and i picked every one of them off i could find she since hasnt tossed anymore and this is where im at 35 days into flower. Cant tell me this isnt gonna be dank, and if i find a seed or 2 who cares!!!


----------



## Moe Flo (May 25, 2017)

Well I'll say FME that hermi pollen does not always produce herms in all preceding seeds. I believe there's just too many variables. I have many hermi seeds that I don't try to run it's just their from top shelf chucks and I've been lucky running them. Then one last year and then one this year, really bad herm. Tons more seeds now. But I still have cuts from last years hermi seeds that don't throw beans.

Here's one, a reveg/reflower attempt of an RPK cross I did last year from herm pollen that looks and smells amazing @ day 32. This is my first successful reveg/reflower BTW.


----------



## Moe Flo (May 25, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well if she is making seeds your getting some hermies in them gonna toss a nanner here or there, Gorilla glue is notorious for doing it, way i see it if the smoke is great who cares if you get a seed or 2 just more reason to keep growing it. HEHE, my GG4 threw about 100 dicks first few weeks of flower and i picked every one of them off i could find she since hasnt tossed anymore and this is where im at 35 days into flower. Cant tell me this isnt gonna be dank, and if i find a seed or 2 who cares!!!View attachment 3948610 View attachment 3948611 View attachment 3948612 View attachment 3948613


Dude just got the GG#4, don't tell me she herms? Was she from seed? I usually just mist them when I see nanners. I'll pick em if I wanna chuck but wait........
Why am I complaining? GG#4 pollen,hmmm. I guess I'll take it anyway I can. I'm a chucker at heart. Good score on the GG#4,













I also scored a Banner#3 as well.



 

Sorry for thread jack OP.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 25, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Dude just got the GG#4, don't tell me she herms? Was she from seed? I usually just mist them when I see nanners. I'll pick em if I wanna chuck but wait........
> Why am I complaining? GG#4 pollen,hmmm. I guess I'll take it anyway I can. I'm a chucker at heart. Good score on the GG#4,
> 
> View attachment 3948751
> ...


Yeah most seed banks have a disclaimer on there gg4 seeds stating that but who cares I hope I get seeds off mine I'll grow it again mine they about 100 nanners at the first few weeks of flower and have seen nothing since


----------



## Kileze (Apr 10, 2022)

backtracker said:


> where do the male chromosomes come from if it is a true feminized plant from a true female plant that has none?


Unfortunately it's not very simply explained (or even entirely understood). Keep in mind the goal of the plant is to ensure it's genetics live on, not to produce premium buds like we'd prefer. So retaining the ability to reproduce asexually in response to stressors (likelihood strain dependent) is like a built in survival contingency. Although most plants have flowers with both male and female sex organs, there are several thousands of plant species where male or female flowers form on different individuals (dioecious). Most cannabis plants are dioecious. Monoecious plants, often called hermaphrodites, though not always classified correctly, do exist. Surprisingly, the presence of well-established sex chromosomes in these dioecious plants is rare. The best-described example is white campion, for which large sex chromosomes have been identified and mapped partially. A recent study presented a comprehensive genetic and physical mapping of the genome of dioecious papaya. It revealed *a short male specific region on the Y chromosome (MSY) that does not recombine with the X chromosome*, providing strong evidence that the sex chromosomes originated from a regular pair of autosomes. The primitive papaya Y chromosome thus represents an early event in sex chromosome evolution. There's always more to know. Here's a link you may find interesting.








Hermaphroditism in Marijuana (Cannabis sativa L.) Inflorescences – Impact on Floral Morphology, Seed Formation, Progeny Sex Ratios, and Genetic Variation


Cannabis sativa L. (hemp, marijuana) produces male and female inflorescences on different plants (dioecious) and therefore the plants are obligatory out-crossers. In commercial production, marijuana plants are all genetically female; male plants are destroyed as seed formation reduces flower...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## tstick (Apr 11, 2022)

I saved MANY GG#4 seeds from buds I bought on the commercial market. I assumed they were from late-flower 'nanners. At the time, I loved that strain and I was willing to take a chance on growing one or two of them along with my other stuff. The plant that I ended up with, produced some very stinky flowers...very oily and resinous as you would expect from GG#4....BUT, the growth characteristics of this particular phenotype showed long red stems with golfball size buds and almost no fan leaves -looked like I had lollipopped it, but I didn't!

I've grown bag seeds several times and it's been hit or miss. But, it's also hit or miss with many well-known seed banks, too. This last grow, I bought a pack of Chemdozer seeds from Archive and paid out the nose for them....BOTH plants showed some balls in early flower -which I picked off. As far as I can see, it never showed any more after that. I suspect that the Chem91 mother was the culprit -as the Chemdog story has its lineage in bag seed genetics, too.

I don't think it's uncommon for even the best genetics to throw some 'nanners. There are SO many complex hybrid plants now, most all the strains end up having some lineage to plants that have this trait to a greater or lesser degree.


----------

